# squeeky door...



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

Whats the best lube to fix my squeeky driver door? thanks!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Marine (lithium) grease, or failing that, silicone spray.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

White lithium grease solves all  Just clean everying up first.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I like the silicone spray cause the fumes make me :willy:*


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Silicone whippits! :lol:


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

the White Lithium spray worked great for both uses  Thanks!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey, that's cool... I didn't know such a thing was available. I'll have to find some.


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Hey, that's cool... I didn't know such a thing was available. I'll have to find some.


same here, got it at autozone. Finally got my front door to stop squeeking also. arty:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be doing that Monday as well.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah - works wonders.


----------

